# ok a little help does any one know how l can get this sticker???



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

this is a sticker on my Massey Harris 20 this sticker says 1847-1947 100th ann thats the MH logo and a man plowing it is a little weathered going to restore it this summer l hope but this sticker is holding me back l can get the rest the stickers but not this one it probe be worth more with the regonal but it is weathered


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

> This is a sticker on my Massey Harris 20. This sticker says 1847-1947 100th anniversary. That's the MH logo and a man plowing. It is a little weathered. I'm going to restore it this summer, l hope, but this sticker is holding me back. l can get the rest of the stickers but not this one. It probably would be worth more with the original but it is weathered.


Have you been able to find a good picture of it that shows how it should look? Is it a sticker or a hard badge?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is this of any help? :truth: 



click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is another.



click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

More.

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

One more.

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest running this by parts man. I betcha he can find one! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Here is another.
> 
> 
> ...


hey chief they help alot but this ones hard to tell becaues the MH 20 was mad in 1846 1947 and 1948 mine was made in 1947 the 1ooth ann so can't telll if the package would have it thanks chief


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks chief do you know of an more site or all Massey site


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Have you been able to find a good picture of it that shows how it should look? Is it a sticker or a hard badge? *


it's a sticker


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *it's a sticker *


this mite help


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

jbetts13: if you can't buy a sticker you can make one if you can find an example of one to scan. I collect old gas powered models and often I have to make stickers for them. If I have a Damaged sticker to scan I fix it up in a drawing type program like paint or photo shop, then print it out on my printer with sticker stock that you can buy at an office supply. Cut it out and you are ready to go. 

This is a set of stickers for a P-51 airplane:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ed, how does the ink stand up to weathering and outside exposure?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I thought the sticker or decal was a plastic emblem in the picture shown. How thick is the emblem?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

on something that is going to be outside I would spray clear over it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The other idea I was thinking about is to take a picture of the emblem to a silk screen shop and have them make you a duplicate. That is how we made unit stickers when I was in the Army.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

What about a sign shop they can make stickers or maybe a copy shop.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

jbetts, check Huaghholm books in Ontario, he may know the sticker you're talking about. Other wise, they can be custom made, like the other guys mentioned.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

did any ones grandfather work at a Massey Harris dealer or something they my be albe to help me


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *jbetts, check Huaghholm books in Ontario, he may know the sticker you're talking about. Other wise, they can be custom made, like the other guys mentioned. *


thanks everyone


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *jbetts, check Huaghholm books in Ontario, he may know the sticker you're talking about. Other wise, they can be custom made, like the other guys mentioned. *


hey parts man got ahold of Allan haugh he is getting some one to make the 100th ann decal but for the rest of the decals it is $73 plus S&H but that is the good kind mites go the extra mile


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts did you ever get the decals you was wanting haven't heard about it if you did.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *jbetts did you ever get the decals you was wanting have heard about it if you did. *


 l called the guy he's making them up don't need them right know but l'm still going to getting them 

you losted me "have heard about it if you did" what do you mean


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its haven't heard about it if you did.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

jb, another site to keep in yoour files www.ssbtractor.com

Just click on go to massey and click on patrs. Hope all of the responses will help out....


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l had 3 min of seat time yes thats right it's running next week l'm going to diskup a field and going to drive it to school  :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

What size field? What kind of school?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *What size field? What kind of school? *


small it's for a race corse and the school is a trade school


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Great!!!hmmmmm hmmmmm 
Now to get nosey What kind of race course and type of trade?

Had some cousins that lived in Sarnia.. I think Park Hill.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Bull Tractor Co. Big Bull (a.k.a. Whiting-Bull in England)
25 H.P. horizontally opposed two cylinder engine
delivered 10 H.P. at the drawbar
Featured a three wheel design
Briefly imported by Massey-Harris during 1917
Produced from 1915-1920 at Minneapolis


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Bull Tractor Co. Big Bull (a.k.a. Whiting-Bull in England)
> 25 H.P. horizontally opposed two cylinder engine
> delivered 10 H.P. at the drawbar
> ...


Sorry about that. Heres a old picture


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Great!!!hmmmmm hmmmmm
> Now to get nosey What kind of race course and type of trade?
> 
> Had some cousins that lived in Sarnia.. I think Park Hill. *


it's for dirt bikes go carts and what not it's going to be a dirt track and school has all of trades they have wood working auto body small motors and some more the name for the school is ALEXANDER MACKENZIE SECONDARY SCHOOL or big al's


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Sorry about that. Heres a old picture *


what's with the info ???????? l posted something like that but with all the tractors but thanks for the info 

park hill that the street they lived on


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

No, its the town. Near London.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l know london 1 hour away but not park hill


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I may be wrong , being that they live in Canada sarnia area , could be Boot Hill:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

i thought you got a sticker already jbetts13....i can get them out of a magazine dad gets. i never got one yet for dads MH 30


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's ordered and this thread was starded along line l go


----------

